# Worst/Dirtiest squat you ever squatted?



## Diagaro

Just curious what horror stories might be out there.
my worst has to be this house I squatted in Seattle for a week.
before I could spread my bed roll out I had to shove a shitload of skivvies and rigs out of the way
the rest of the house had floors so rotten that you could see the dirt lower crawlspace through the spongy wood witch was the domain of the possums and raccoons 
never had any human visitors though. all the camando junkies were long gone by the looks of there remains.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Filthy undies and dirty rigs are to be expected, no matter where you are. You just have to accept that if there's an emtpy room/house/trailer/hole-in-the-wall, some gross shit has probably gone down in it.

I had the pleasure of cracking a squat, which would later famously become known as "Poop Squat" in the 8th Ward of New Orleans. Originally only inhabited by 3 awesome kids and their dogs--but slowly overrun by kids who thought it would be OK to take shits and piss maybe 10 feet away from where we slept and ate. 

Now, I understand and accept the dynamics of living rent-free and the social politics of squatter culture--but for fuck's sake.. there are some basic guidelines of sanitation that human beings (living in wilderness or city) have been adhering to since prehistory. YOU DO NOT POOP WHERE YOU SLEEP AND PREPARE FOOD. YOU WILL GET SICK. 

Naturally, the 3 of us and a handful of others got sick from inhaling oogle shit. I got a wicked case Pharyngitis (which I've posted extensively about the horrors that come with having a bacterial infection of pharynx in New Orleans).


----------



## Diagaro

Yea dirty rigs and underwear is kind of a meme to me now someone says somethign about a nasty squat and I ask "like dirty rigs and underwear nasty? or just regular old nasty?"


----------



## Monkeywrench

I can remember when I first hit the road and finding rigs freaked me out. "Oh my god, this place is horrible! Someone needs to get ride of these!!".
Now they are almost a static part of the squat's decorum. "Ah, a couple rigs." *kick*


----------



## Dirty Rig

rigs only freak me out when there are dogs staying in the squat. dogs dont wear boots.


----------



## Garrnutz

most kids are dumb i mean they can easily pass highschool but cant get the basics of a roof over your head. this one place was just sheer death but everything was proped up to catch drunk squaters suprised there wasnt swinging paint cans and heated up door nobs. if i wasnt sober first going in there i would have been died.


----------



## ericafuckyea

avenue h in nyc. fucking nasty. its an old train servicing station with indented tracks down the center of the cement floor, these tracks became a trash pit that was full of dirty uncapped rigs, broken glass, etc. plus the whole place was fucking infested with monster lice.
the pink house in nola is a classic gross squat, saw it afew months ago and its pretty much unliveable at this point. i just stashed my pack in the closet cuz i figured no one would venture that far into it. i remember when the left side was the nice side, now it has no floor. the scabies matresses on the right side are a nice addition though, and i like how its been converted into a single filthy room via some weird barricade / psuedo wall thingie and the bathroom being completely compacted with trash.
another gross squat in nola, got named 'the mold squat' because of, you guessed it, inordinate ammounts of black mold everywhere. fun! you had to crawl in through this scary ass basement, through a rotted out hole in the kitchen floor, and step up into the first room. there were three relatively intact rooms but only the farthest one back was liveable, and thats only after someone put a tarp down on the floor. lived in that room for a month before my ex broke down the bathroom wall so we could see the other side, which happened to be a perfectly pristine unfurnished apartment, lol.
some squat in portland. it was an apartment complex with three apts but only the uppermost one was accessible. was nice at first until someone filled the toilet past the brim with shit and then proceeded to fill half the bathtub as well. used tampons too. what the fuck? theyre called public bathrooms. use them. at the very least shit in a bag and throw it away.


----------



## venusinpisces

There used to be an abandoned housing complex in Atlanta where people at least had the sense to make the apartment across the hall into the bathroom, so I guess it was better than some places I've stayed. What was really gross about it was that the whole apartment was crawling with maggots yet for some reason people continued to use it. Yeah. public bathrooms, people. Or put some sawdust on top to get rid of the smell and prevent bugs from getting in. It's really not that hard to do.

Then there was the rat colony in Portland. This squat has since burned down but used to have so many rats that they would crawl over you while you were sleeping. One morning I woke up early and there was a huge puddle of vomit on the ground. There were literally well over a dozen rats lined up around the puddle lapping it up like it was a delicacy. I wish I had a photo of that. 

I also stayed at a place where I rolled over onto a used needle that got stuck in my calf. I hadn't seen it the night before when I came in w/o a flashlight. I waited for about a year after that to get tested and was extremely relieved to come up negative for everything.


----------



## venusinpisces

To clarify: I meant use a *bucket* and put sawdust on top. That way it can be disposed of later. There's really no reason to ever destroy an apartment like that. This is what landlords use as a reason to evict squatters so don't give them a reason.


----------



## outskirts

venusinpisces said:


> To clarify: I meant use a *bucket* and put sawdust on top. That way it can be disposed of later. There's really no reason to ever destroy an apartment like that. This is what landlords use as a reason to evict squatters so don't give them a reason.


Some wood ashes in that bucket will do some amazing results for the smell and the maggots.


----------



## venusinpisces

Yeah, but I figured most people wouldn't have ashes since this thread is mostly about urban squatting. That's a good point, though. Wood ashes are also good for nixtamalizing corn, a process that helps the body to absorb vitamins more efficiently. From what l understand, all you have to do is add the well-sifted ashes to your cooking water. I haven't tried it yet but it's on my list of things to do since I absolutely adore corn grits.

Anyways, here we go with food again, even though the subject matter in this thread should really dissuade any reasonable person from discussing such matters.


----------



## dgsch

Last winter in Seattle when I couldn't find a couch to spare a friend and I resorted to a place we heard about months before. Some old storefront on Rainier Ave that was filled to the brim with appliances, tools and furniture, like the owner just keep stashing his shit there for later and then just left it to rot for twenty years. The usual shit everywhere but we had to come early to get to our space you'd have to climb over the other people's beds, one old homebum got really pissed when we passed him and we had to leave after he shit all over our spot...

Hah, fuckin' Rainier Ave. *shakes head*


----------



## Gudj

I don't know why we picked that house and stayed for so long.


----------



## MrD

Dirty Rig said:


> dogs dont wear boots.


 
That would be adorable


----------



## dirtyfacedan




----------



## MrD

You are the bringer of all things good...
And corgi related!


----------



## GutterGrayse

Any dumpster I've been in qualifies.


----------



## plagueship

jsut read this article about 30 years of oi polloi, some horrendous squat stories

"bathroom... is everywhere?"

THIRTY YEARS OF FECES, FLEAS, AND PUNK - Viceland Today

ya know sometimes you can turn the water on at the main with just a big wrench or something


----------



## rezmutts

Where I met Kate. The place was dilapidated and reeked of human urine. But It was wroth it.


----------



## wildboy860

me n my girl are currently stayin in a house from the 70's no windows, no doors, the roof leaks all over the place, my girlfriend fell through the floor but luckily it was only 3 feet to the dirt basement floor. there are only two rooms in the house that dont leak and ours is one of them. there's birds and mice in it too. but they dont bother us. fuckin trash everywhere piss and shit too. but not in our room. hahaha....


----------



## SleazeLightning

Paradise City, Killadelphia...at least there were always elevator shafts to throw shit into.


----------



## Nelco

Damn. that some crazy stories.
never laid around needles, never will.
i accidentally got stabbed by one, in an alley, when i was younger and will move along if i see needles around..needle phobic now.


----------



## earthowl

okay,
so i was in Berkeley right?
i went there to play music with my band on our way down the coast, and me and my road dog we decided to ditch the rest of our band for the night because we were invited to go drink at this squat house with some old friends and the kids we were with arent down with alcohol because their stupid, but andyways. we went to some dog park and drank a whole bunch and then headed to the squat (near the bart station main entrace, that area) and it was like this.... old auto shop? it was kinda neat looking from the out side not so bad you know? ( and keep this in mind, we were with "those" kinda kids, the ones who take so much damn pride on the blood and puke stains on their shirts, and their slightly regretable knuck tatts they dont remember getting that they're no longer able to function like a real person. yeah...) so as soon as we walked in one of the guys turns around once the door is shut and were all in and pukes everywhere. all over some kids scabies infested poop bed. there was black mold and this weird orange/yellow slime shit everywhere when i went to sit down. like on every chair... it was fucked up. NO JOKE when the guy was packing a bowl he had to grab it back from my friend so he could wipe his fucking semen off it. he was fucking insane it was hillarious! but the worst thing, and im not saying ive never witnessed a squat with a designated shit room, but they had the most digusting fucking room ever. the WHOLE floor whole thing, you were stepping in like 1/2 inch of piss n shit its was fucked up there was shit smeared everywhere. its was like a fucking diahrea finger painting party. you really have no idea how fucking sick that shit was. from what i hear the place got busted. but yeah. it was the dirtiest.


----------



## Monkeywrench

If Paradise City is seriously the worst squat you've been to, you're in for a shock.


----------



## smellsea

the arcade in birmingham. right before irondale. it got worst! so gross. we busted into the salon behind it where the fire was, that wasnt so bad after we swept up. but the one back room in the arcade we would go back to when the nice place we were staying in was hot (sometimes the cops would speed check people in the parkinglot) because it was a freezer for the restaurant, kinda insulted, nice in february. but there was fucking SHIT every where in all the rooms, except that one, from this shitty ass home bum freedom.. don't get me wrong the guy grew on me, i ended up getting his wake up for him more then once, but that dude, i swear it was like he'd roll over, shit, pull his pants back up.. if he even made it that far... and keep sleeping. the worst part about the shit every where, there was no fuckiing toilet paper!! any where!!! i even got him a bucket, but he just kept doing it. marking his territory maybe?


----------



## Pheonix

Sorry I don't want to type my squat story when I already did, you can read it here

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/16th-and-summit-squat-idiots-cops-and-the-fire-dept.5208/


----------



## billyriot

Halloween of last year in Grand Rapids, MI. We broke into a squat down the street from a party we went to, and at first sight, we thought we found a gold mine.. Working lights, a bathroom, and three bedrooms; enough for a few kids to enjoy themselves comfortably for the remainder of their stay, not. Got to the top floor of this house, and found a furnished mattress and some random shit strung across the room. I found what I thought was a jug of chase, since we brought a bottle of vodka with us to celebrate our find; one whiff of the juice, and I knew it was all bad--spilled it all over my pants, got fed up and went to sleep.

Next morning, we wake up to a mattress stained with piss, dirty rigs all over the floor, the mystery chase which turned out to be a gallon of jenkem (fucking awesome, right?) and a bathroom with ripped bags of bloody shit thrown all over the place. Checked all the bedrooms-- same thing: rigs, piss, and shit everywhere! After realizing our dream squat was a horrible nightmare, we hopped out the window we smashed and never looked back. And I'm pretty damn sure the last owner of this squat died there, seeing as how every entrance was locked up or boarded, minus the window we smashed.


----------



## sepiastain

In Atlanta anyone ever squat underneath the disused bridge of off Northside Drive near the Bluff? That was my worst someone thought it'd be a good idea to make a mountain out of all the rigs they could find. So that's what you see as soon as you walk in. I think someone had been murdered or had the shit kicked out of them down there, atleast that's what all the bloody rags and shit suggestedHomebums sleeping on the bridge above you throwing their shit down on our little spot figuratively and literally. Still had some good times, meet some cool people. Would stop in Atlanta again


----------



## streetsavvy

Lol I have a crappy pic of the hallway in the pink squat in NOLA. I realize this thread is totally dead but I felt I had to post it  I stay there most of the time when i'm in town. It's so gross, but I love it there


----------



## tobepxt

This one was pretty bad.. there was hardly a roof, foot keept going through the floors, no way to fortify it. we entered through a missing wall on the back, but it had no glass in the windows and lots of boards missing from the walls.. it was a dump. full on decay.


----------



## p4r4d0x

My condemned grandparents house when I was a kid, the city had to get the police to come make the 3 of us leave.
Kerosene heater in the living room lol


----------



## valiumcake

Pink House in NOLA. We dubbed it the Trash Can House. Piss, shit, trash, rigs, bed bugs, you name it everywhere. Smelled like death. Recently there was a fire there so doesn't look like it will be used anymore. Or some junkies will occupy it, either one.


----------



## birdsonthebat

The corner of poepping and south broad, st Louis. Bombed out from a Meth lab explosion and across the street from a methadone clinic that shared space with a soup kitchen. The basement was often occupied by transgender prostitutes servicing a client soooo plenty of used condoms.
Stayed three months with a dude that could fix anything when he was sober. That wasn't often but we jacked electricity straight from the pole. We cleaned that place up. Fixed the toilet and even hung some curtains. The thing that made it the worst was how dangerous that area was. I left in the middle of the night after the third person to be stabbed (he died) right in front of the place. 
If I hadn't stayed drunk I wouldn't have survived a day. Missouri is one vast wasteland and st Louis its Meth lab.


----------



## enocifer

Worst squats I saw were the abandoned/fucked-up buildings in New Orleans after Katrina. Black mold. Yeeagck.


----------



## Psi em

Composting Toilet! Too many needless and disturbing poop stories here. Grab a bucket, dig a hole, steal a rubbish bin... There's so many things you can do with the poop without having to smell it or walk in it. ::nailbiting::


----------



## Wrecked Liberty

I think that I know which squat is the "poop squat" it was a huge upstairs downstairs double shot gun house with connecting stair case its located on North Vallier and St. Roche . That poor house became the poop squat from being the main squat for kids staying in the quarter and when St Roche tavern was still in its hay day you were right down the street from the Quarter, Saint Roche Tavern and Hanks. So many travelers stayed there because it was a safe place to be. It started first with the tub and then the whole bottom floor went to hell with all the drunks early morning squirts. Horrible bussines. Some junkie hippies lived there for awhile filling the floor with needles and broken glass pipes. The neighbors were awesome and friendly, I miss that place it was like home to me for so long. The winter it snowed in New Orleans was the same time we drug up and old christmass tree for a smell good. That christmass tree stayed there for years I believe. I have recently went back to that house and some one actually renovated nicelly. Once twenty of us were dragged out of that house by NOPD and all arrested lots of memories in that house, sucks that it went to shit.


----------



## pigpen

I forget if it was chestnut or walnut bridge in philly, but the last time I was there a couple months ago it was all kinds of fucked up. Between the trash, rigs, shit stained undies, gay porn and unidentifiable rotting matter it was pretty bad. Not to mention one night it rained cats and dogs and the shit flooded at like three in the morning after the four of us drank three half jigs of old crow and had an impromptu fight club. Oh yeah and the steam pipes leaked scolding water down upon you if you were in the wrong place at the wrong time. needless to say I didn't stay long and wouldn't recommend it as a camp spot for others.

The pink house was pretty bad the last time I saw it two years ago, I can only imagine what it would look like these days...

Sam I Am was staying in an ex-hoarder house in nola (8th ward) that was pretty bad, but he found a bottle of codeine and some gold jewelry in there which was pretty cool.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

scary gary indianna so many squats but their all so full of garbage that there is nowhere to sleep. i just found a place to crash somewhere outside instead and walked outta town the next day


----------



## 6bummin6it6

probably the grossest place i have stayed was an old grain storage thing, there was a bunch of old, rotten, moldy grain and korn on the floor, dead birds, coon shit, some places had big puddles of gross ass water, the stench was overbearing, overall a pretty gross place, but, human existence ya know?


----------



## JillyBoe

Man. I swear I will sleep in an alleyway before I sleep in some of the shit holes I just read about. 2 years and I have never stayed in a squat house. I've been to some party houses that were pretty raunchy though.


----------



## PrisMiQue

Dirtiest squat was out in lucerne valley cali. The desert, tons of abandoned houses and the one my old buddies were at had missiles of some sort. Cool come up on a blue pipe we called Route 66 tho!


----------



## clooney

Squating in the 9th ward off north rampart ave, down in the Big easy, New Orleans!!! outside the French quarter, the only part of the squat in tact was the attic everthing was bare on the first floor, the downstairs was a frickin shit hole.....


----------



## Sarah Wakes

What is a rig?


----------



## iamwhatiam

Sarah Wakes said:


> What is a rig?


aka syringe, point, needle....used to shoot up aka inject drugs with


----------

